# Some of my Hemichromis



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Hemichromis Guttatus or Bimaculatus:



















Hemichromis Lifalili (Just after being added, faded colours):










My old Hemichromis X:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice colors on them


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im impressed with your tank. looks very natural from the pics up there. those fish are really nicely colored too. how big do they get?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, my tank looked good for a while, but I will be upgrading and right now Ive kinda let it grow...nasty









The Lifalili will get about 4'' max. Guttatus/Bimaculatus will get about 5''.

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Are those Jewel cichlisd or something like that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Brujo said:


> Are those Jewel cichlisd or something like that?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very very mean little cichlids, looks like you're taking very good care of them. Great fish!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

where are the fasciatus and elongatus?! those are some real nice hemichromis species.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> where are the fasciatus and elongatus?! those are some real nice hemichromis species.


You serious? They are too dull for me! Plus, they are pretty rare.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> where are the fasciatus and elongatus?! those are some real nice hemichromis species.


You serious? They are too dull for me! Plus, they are pretty rare.
[/quote]

elonggatus and fasciatus are too dull for you????????? they are a nice fish

your jewls are ok too but im not crazy about jewls


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Are they really aggressive? I had some when I first started the hobby, about 12 years or so ago, and I didnt think they were that aggressive. Ended up getting rid of them cause there color's were always dull.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Brujo said:


> Are they really aggressive? I had some when I first started the hobby, about 12 years or so ago, and I didnt think they were that aggressive. Ended up getting rid of them cause there color's were always dull.


They are, they used to bully my 8'' FH and 7'' Jag.

Elong and Fasciatus are too much like SA cichlids for me, they dont have the dot layers, more solid colours (the ones Ive seen) and get too big. They are mean mofos tho.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

More:




























These two guys are now in a barebottom 10g for a bit.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Mean is right. I had a breeding pair that rad a few generations deep and you definatly need a divider handy. They held there own pretty well with other cichlids too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

channafreak said:


> Mean is right. I had a breeding pair that rad a few generations deep and you definatly need a divider handy. * They held there own pretty well with other cichlids too.*


----------

